# Best DH pedals



## rswitz (Mar 8, 2011)

What are the best DH pedals? I looked at the Crank bros 5050X, and they didnt get great reviews. The 5050XX is more than what I want to spend. I want big platforms, good grip, good looks, reliabilitity and durability. The 5050's look awesome, but aren't that reliable according to many reviews. I want to keep it under $50-60. There gonna go on an Airborne Taka. Thanks


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Never mind even using the search engine - there's a 4-page thread on "DH" pedals just here on the first page of this forum! Just scroll down about 10 threads or so. It has all imaginable pedals (and some unimaginable ones) listed out. It won't tell you which one is "best", however.


----------



## meSSican (Aug 8, 2010)

there is a thread that has some great info and opinions on different peadals. I was in the same position as you were, wanted a good pedal at a decent price that looked good. I decided on the Superstar pedal then found out they dont ship to the US. So i took a chance and ordered the DIXI pedal from ebay. They came in the color i wanted, looked nice and were like $50 shipped. So far they are pretty nice and fit the bill for me until i get decent enough to tell the difference.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

there is no best....people have different preferences....for you just ride your bike and learn...don't try and upgrade anything....just ride it....so many new people come into the sport and want the best of everything but they don't have the skills to utilize the what the component level is capable of.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

cheapest pedal thats worth a shat for real DH riding is the kona wah wah.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

Here ya go...

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=607155


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

other thread, but I have had good results with azonic xtension pedals, 2 years and still going strong. I will be putting some new azonic 420 flat pedals on my new build FWIW.


----------



## BC Bomber (Mar 7, 2011)

ustemuf said:


> cheapest pedal thats worth a shat for real DH riding is the kona wah wah.


agreed


----------



## skiz (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm more than pretty happy with my azonic 420 flats. That being said, everyones got their preferences. I also love specialized magnesium flats, not sure of the proper name of them though.


----------



## jmallory (Jul 29, 2008)

I've been using the Wellgo 
MG-1s for over a year on 2 bikes and they have been great. A little thick, but light and cheap. No complaints.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

The Wah Wah's are nice for the $. If you want something similar, but without Kona on it the Diety Decoy 2.0 pedals are made very similar for the same price.

If price is not an issue then the Point One Racing Podium pedal are my favorites. A great combination of low profile with traditional pedal feel.


----------



## Daniel O. (Feb 17, 2011)

My understanding is HT makes the Diety Decoys. HT also makes a magnesium version under their own brand (the pedal is #MN01). Since I'm not very hard on my gear and not very heavy I'm going to give them a shot. I received them yesterday, quality appears to be great. We'll see how well they hold up. If they hold up I think they will be fairly hard to beat for the budget minded. They certainly aren't the lightest (~365g pair) or the thinnest (17mm) but at under $60 shipped to your door it's hard to ask for more (unless of course they prove to be unreliable).


----------

